# Johnathan Green MAG I CAL



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

How is this stuff MAG I C?
Why is it that 45lbs can cover 15,000 and keep the Lime stable or even bring it up?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't apply lime unless you have a soil test that tells you how much to apply. Magical is a fast acting lime so it reacts quicker than regular lime. However, the effect is short lived. If you have a certain amount of acidity, it takes a certain amount of lime (which will vary depending on how much your soil is buffered) to raise the pH and keep it there. It doesn't matter if it's fast acting or regular; you need whatever amount the soil test recommendations say. Regular lime will react over a period of about three years, some of it in a few weeks, some in a few months, some later. You can use up to 50 lb of regular lime per 1000 sq ft in an application, which are best done twice a year in fall and spring. For fast acting lime follow the directions on the bag. You are much more limited in how much you can apply at a time.


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ScLAI9BAr0&t=69s


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

I did a cost comparison between Mag I Cal and lime from the Co-Op. the Co-Op price was much better. It was such a dramatic difference it made the decision for me.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Don't apply lime unless you have a soil test that tells you how much to apply. Magical is a fast acting lime so it reacts quicker than regular lime. However, the effect is short lived. If you have a certain amount of acidity, it takes a certain amount of lime (which will vary depending on how much your soil is buffered) to raise the pH and keep it there. It doesn't matter if it's fast acting or regular; you need whatever amount the soil test recommendations say. Regular lime will react over a period of about three years, some of it in a few weeks, some in a few months, some later. You can use up to 50 lb of regular lime per 1000 sq ft in an application, which are best done twice a year in fall and spring. For fast acting lime follow the directions on the bag. You are much more limited in how much you can apply at a time.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, you need 50 lb of lime per 1000 sq ft. Dolomitic lime will give you both calcium and magnesium in addition to raising the pH.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Yes, you need 50 lb of lime per 1000 sq ft. Dolomitic lime will give you both calcium and magnesium in addition to raising the pH.


Is the Mag i Cal and other "fast" acting lines missing Magnesium?

Cost about the same but I spread 1 or 2 bags of Mag i cal vs 22 bags of "regular" like

I spread 25 bags 2020 to get the like up , looks like I need another 22-25 bags to get up to that 6.4 6.7 zone?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

For 18000 sq ft, you need 900 lb of lime. With regular lime you can apply it all at one time. With the fast acting lime, you cannot apply it all at once. It's much more limited and would probably take you several years of twice yearly applications. Either way, you need 900 lb of lime. As for whether it contains calcium and magnesium or just calcium, read the label.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you don't think the soil test is correct, you could retest. U of Massachusetts does soil tests. Be sure to follow the instructions on number of samples to take and mix up, the depth each of the samples should be, etc. What are doing about your potassium? Sulfate of potassium (0-0-50) would be a good thing to use.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> For 18000 sq ft, you need 900 lb of lime. With regular lime you can apply it all at one time. With the fast acting lime, you cannot apply it all at once. It's much more limited and would probably take you several years of twice yearly applications. Either way, you need 900 lb of lime. As for whether it contains calcium and magnesium or just calcium, read the label.


 Yup 900 lbs 25 bags 40lbs is 1000
22-25 bags or so.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> If you don't think the soil test is correct, you could retest. U of Massachusetts does soil tests. Be sure to follow the instructions on number of samples to take and mix up, the depth each of the samples should be, etc. What are doing about your potassium? Sulfate of potassium (0-0-50) would be a good thing to use.


Im waiting on results from Umass.
They are 6-10 business days. They received my test on 7/21 so only 4 business days in

Im trying to find K locally.
I called the closest farm supply place and the young girl was very honest and said she has no idea what I want or if they have it and theres only 2 orher kids here today loading hay and wood chips. I will have to call today.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

If you spread 25 bags of lime in 2020, I would wait to spread any more. It takes 3 years for all that lime to show. 5.2 on a mysoil test in 2021 and 5.9 on a waypoint test in 2022 is exactly what i would expect to see. next year it will probably test 6.2 to 6.5. TTTF is good at that PH.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33235


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree. There isn't any rush to add lime. Va Tech asks for info on when the last lime application was and how much was applied and gives a lime credit for applications within the last 18 months. No credit for applications earlier than that. So I expect most of the lime two years ago has reacted. There is still some to go but likely a relatively small amount. Let's see what U Mass has to say. Late fall is a good time to apply lime. Then you should be set for the next few years.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I agree. There isn't any rush to add lime. Va Tech asks for info on when the last lime application was and how much was applied and gives a lime credit for applications within the last 18 months. No credit for applications earlier than that. So I expect most of the lime two years ago has reacted. There is still some to go but likely a relatively small amount. Let's see what U Mass has to say. Late fall is a good time to apply lime. Then you should be set for the next few years.


 Thank you , lets hope so , im getting tired just thinking of another 25 bag load of lime.
Now to just get some K in bulk!
SiteOne 2 hour round trip for a 50lb bag if 0-0-50 @ $96 ugh.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Finally found it,
I put a bag of this down back in april


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> If you don't think the soil test is correct, you could retest. U of Massachusetts does soil tests. Be sure to follow the instructions on number of samples to take and mix up, the depth each of the samples should be, etc. What are doing about your potassium? Sulfate of potassium (0-0-50) would be a good thing to use.


Umass test just in


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's 50 lb for $46 with probably shipping of around $30.
https://www.7springsfarm.com/products/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-s17-50-lb-bag

You could also check out 0-0-60 at nearby places. There are also fertilizers with nitrogen and a good amount of potassium, no phosphorus. I got some last year at Southern States that was 10-0-20. They were out of SOP. You could also check for SulPoMag or KMag.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Just seeing U Mass results. They say you need phosphorus. In that case, you could balanced fertilizer, like 10-10-10, which should be easy to find. That will give you all three nutrients.

The two labs are using different extractants so you can't compare numbers.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Go with calcitic lime when you do the lime. They make regular calcitic lime as well as the fast acting kind. UMass is saying your magnesium is high so avoid that. Waypoint had it in a medium category.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

sop free shipping https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116

prill size is large but worked for me.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Maclawn applied "I applied 1000lbs Dolomitic lime over 18,000 sqft fall ***2021***" AND THEN 100 LBS of a fast acting lime in spring 2022.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

When he put down the 1000 lb (in 2020 or 2021), his pH was 5.2, right? The application was around 50 lb per 1000 sq ft. But what was the lime recommendation then? If he had a MySoil test, it doesn't do a buffer pH and doesn't give a total lime recommendation. It may be that he needed 100 lb or 150 lb per 1000 sq ft, which would have entailed more than just one 50 lb per 1000 sq ft application. I think late fall will be a good time for another 50 lb per 1000 sq ft application. Waypoint is recommending 50 lb per 1000 sq ft, U Mass is recommending 100 lb per 1000 sq ft. (in two applications). 5.9 or 5.8 is an acceptable pH so it's ok to not do anything. But the target pH of 6.5 is better and another application will at least keep it from dropping from the 5.8 level.

In the future, one soil test a year is sufficient. And once levels are good, a test every three years is all you need. Use the same lab and take samples at about the same time of year. pH is generally higher in the spring than the summer. You can compare year to year if there is some consistency in when you test and use the same lab.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

5.8ph is fine for turf type tall fescue. What's the problem?


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> When he put down the 1000 lb (in 2020 or 2021), his pH was 5.2, right? The application was around 50 lb per 1000 sq ft. But what was the lime recommendation then? If he had a MySoil test, it doesn't do a buffer pH and doesn't give a total lime recommendation. It may be that he needed 100 lb or 150 lb per 1000 sq ft, which would have entailed more than just one 50 lb per 1000 sq ft application. I think late fall will be a good time for another 50 lb per 1000 sq ft application. Waypoint is recommending 50 lb per 1000 sq ft, U Mass is recommending 100 lb per 1000 sq ft. (in two applications). 5.9 or 5.8 is an acceptable pH so it's ok to not do anything. But the target pH of 6.5 is better and another application will at least keep it from dropping from the 5.8 level.
> 
> In the future, one soil test a year is sufficient. And once levels are good, a test every three years is all you need. Use the same lab and take samples at about the same time of year. pH is generally higher in the spring than the summer. You can compare year to year if there is some consistency in when you test and use the same lab.


Thanks Im working on more consistent ways.
I only used 2 different companies to compare.
Im not sure if there are better tests out there. 
Im going to apply like soon


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> 5.8ph is fine for turf type tall fescue. What's the problem?


My only concern is it dropping. I would like to at least get it up over 6
Im going to do 1000lbs over 18k ft2
This fall maybe sooner. Depends on the lime availability


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

robjak said:


> sop free shipping https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116
> 
> prill size is large but worked for me.


Are u spreading this out granularly? Or are you using it as water soluble in a sprayer?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

granular


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

robjak said:


> sop free shipping https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116
> 
> prill size is large but worked for me.


I ended up buying 2 40# boxes from HD . I tried 2 local "farm supply" all they had was the small bags 3-5lbs and it was expensive.
Both places had no interest in teying to order anything in.
I spread 1 box already and the 2nd will go down as soon as the snow melts 2023. 
I also put down half the lime I need as its hard to locate any lime locally.
I need 15 more bags. Will round that up and get that down before the snow flies 2022. 
Very dry since mid June but the twmp and humidity has been high and fungus is running hard .


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I need 15 more bags. Will round that up and get that down before the snow flies 2022.

I would recommend you wait and do another soil test in Spring 2023 before applying this other half of lime. in 2014/15, i did the same as you and applied one year from a soil test and then next year from another. I overshot, it is hard to bring it back down.


----------

